# Keith John Sutcliffe-Pekin



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

Keith John SUTCLIFFE-PEKIN DoB 1-05-1915. 
Keith was an Australian citizen who joined the Royal Merchant Navy in time for the WW2. In the remote possibility that anyone remembers Keith please get in touch, as his family have lost all contact/memory of him. 
A link with a British Government Dept. [Register of Seamen Cardiff] that handles / used to handle British Seamen would be a help, and perhaps I can get in touch with them directly.
Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

I notice your request, as posted, ended up on its own page with no replies, so I am responding to bring it forward to ensure the UK crowd will see it Tues when they log-on ( 8 hr time difference and all in bed right now). Should be able to get all kinds of help on this as the lads know where all the records went
after Cardiff, Wales closure... some are even in Canada! Best wishes. Snowy


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

Snowy, Many thanks for your kind reply. I didn't even know that Cardiff had closed-too long down under. Thanks once again.


----------



## redgreggie (Jun 13, 2005)

*Records*

Hello Grifmar,
You could try The National Archives,
Kew,
Richmond,
Surrey
TW9 4DU.

I lost my Seamans Discharge Book and they supplied me with photocopies of the pages.

They have an email address of [email protected]

possibly worth a try, nothing lost in trying is there, my experience with them is they are very laid back, but if the result is what you want then you can bear with it.


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

Ahoy Redreggie, Many thanks for your suggestion. I shall follow it up with an e-mail provisionally, and a snail mail to follow. As you say nothing is lost by trying. This was just the info I needed. If hte thread hangs around I'll post my findings.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

GRIFMAR,

Here you go.

http://www.mcga.gov.uk/c4mca/mcga-seafarer_information/mcga-rss-home/dops_-_west-newpage-5.htm

Once you open the url, follow the link to "Information Leaflet Historical Records" - that'll point you in the right direction!

Good luck. (Thumb)


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

Ahoy Ray, I have printed off the 16 pages forming this do***ent, which I shall keep for future reference. I shall be writing another letter to this Archive and hope to find out about Mr. Pekin. Many thanks for your contribution to my hunt. I think this is the ONE.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

R.Philip Griffin said:


> Ahoy Ray, I have printed off the 16 pages forming this do***ent, which I shall keep for future reference. I shall be writing another letter to this Archive and hope to find out about Mr. Pekin. Many thanks for your contribution to my hunt. I think this is the ONE.


My pleasure. I hope you're research is successful. (Thumb)


----------



## Colleen Pekin (Jan 25, 2012)

*Any further information available??*

Keith Pekin was my husband's uncle. Both of his brothers died not knowing what happened to him, where he went after WW2. Keith's sister in law, Beau, is still alive - she is 98. It would be great to solve this family mystery. 
Any further information would be appreciated.


----------

